# Roost



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My girls new outside roost. And, my amaruecana and my youngest grand "chickie "
View attachment 18911


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oops, something went wrong.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, I tried to delete the above and start over, but it wouldn't go away. So, I'll try again.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, here it is, our girls new outside roost. My amaruecana girl and my youngest "grand chickie" on the roost.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops that's my RIR not the amaruecana. ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least you got the pic up and the grand chickie part right.

You realize they now have a stairway over the fence, they won't even have to work hard to go over the top.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well unless they can squeeze through chicken mesh they ain't goin nowhere!  Our coop and run is completely surrounded and covered as well as has chicken wire buried under the bottom.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I absolutely can not see that upper wire. Is it me? Or the pic?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's probably the lighting of the mid afternoon here. Here's' a pic of our coop before the new roost.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it might be time for my cataracts to come out. If not for the uprights I still can't see that it's closed in.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's faint but if you tap on the picture and enlarge you can see it. Unless, you really do have cataracts on which case, I work for an amazing opthalmic surgeon!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're for real. Now my eye tests are coming out wrong and the implication is that the cataracts are interfering with the exam. Too bad we're not neighbors, I'd look him up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Easy surgery, lotsa eye drops . If you're curious about it , I can "talk ", you through it .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the thing that will be most aggravating are the repeated follow up visits. The doc won't be around the corner so lots of driving back and forth for a while.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I understand! We have folks who drive anywhere from 1 to 4 hours! Some just come the night before and get a motel or bring their campers!
BTW , you can see this procedure done on You Tube by just putting cataract surgery in the search box.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I like the coop and I can see the wire so I guess my eyes are better than the rest of me. LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's kind of how I feel, too,Z!!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It's faint but I see it. Hubby has had cataracts removed from both eyes. Made a huge difference for him.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

At this point I don't have anything wrong with the ole eyes except presbyopia (old eyes ). I have to have glasses too read anything including road signs...Can't wear contacts because my eyes are too dry. I hear all the time how pleased my patients are with their cataract surgery.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Until very recently I haven't had to use reading glasses much, only for very tiny type. I'm assuming the need to use them more has to do with the cataracts. Same here with the dryness, quit wearing contacts about 15 years ago because of it. The bright sun and night time driving are torture, I won't miss that part of it when these things are finally removed. At some point. LOL

Both mine and my sis's were spotted at 50 yrs old. Hers have developed much faster than mine and they are already talking about removal six years later. 

I was thinking about your pen and the potential for our veggie garden next year. I know weird. I was thinking about how the wild critters would probably have a field day with it and then I remembered your outside pen. It's large, it's covered and would make it almost impossible for deer and rabbits to get in. The problem is? Telling my hubs that I kind of, really want to do that. I could even shade it if necessary if it looks like it's getting baked.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Too funny , Robin! Our eye dr uses a very light conscious sedation and lidocaine numbing drops on almost every cataract case he does unless the pt opts out. I tell our pts that starting the IV hurts way worse than the actual surgery itself (true). Most of them only remember the bright light of the microscope parked over their faces.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We actually have talked about planting our tomato plants in the grow out pen, esp, if we have a hen go broody and don't need it to raise hatchery chicks. The rabbits and birds had a feast on my tomatoes this year!
There is a huge post oak tree that shades the coop and a lot of the run most of the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I told him. And I could hear him thinking, I sure hope she forgets all about this latest idea.

I'm so over having the sun bake the garden to the point that it was not worth all of the effort to prepare the soil and plant, weed, water and have so little to show for it. Being able to put shade cloth up easily just might help it produce a better crop.

I'm not concerned about the surgery itself. It's more about how it interferes with stuff I want to get done and how the appointments and restrictions get in the way.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, I know that our dr sees them the next day to evaluate any progress, I don't know how many other times he sees them. He doesn't see them in recovery . The only restrictions we hand out is no eye make up, bo lifting greater than 20 lbs or bending at the waist. Squatting is ok. You will need good UV eye protection. All of this is for one week, each eye.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The post op eye drop schedule is a PIA !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My dad did well with the surgery. I heard that if someone had lasik , they can't do cataract surgery? 

Has anyone heard about square foot gardening? I had done that in the 80's, then just expanded the concept to a bigger garden. It's less weeds and less watering. The concept is to plant things closer and put the plant lower and just water around the plant like making the water stay around the plant and not run off. So you're not watering the weeds. I also did that with corn one year. 

I've also seen a good idea that someone had about making 2 fenced in gardens. After one garden has been picked, let the chickens have access while the other garden is growing. I hope to try that one.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, Seminole, we do cataracts on lasik folks often. It just takes a little bit longer and different settings on the instrument that breaks the cataract up and takes the tiny pieces out.)
Then he puts a personalized lens in. This is all done under a microscope .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We are doing a "lasagna "or layered garden for next year. We got the idea from You Tube and a friend who did it. Jim staked an approx 20 x 8 area and put some old deck boards to keep the dirt from washing away (like it did this year ). We started with plain cardboard boxes broken down to help with weeds. Then we layered household compost grass and hay with chicken droppings and covered it with plastic. This will decompose over the winter. We'll have another compost of the stuff out of the coop and run to cover and let breakdown in case we need to add more in the spring. I'll get a picture and post, but I'll go over to the general discussion site to post it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I posted a garden picture ot two on the General discussion site.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going now to take a look. Any bit of great ideas could have me putting in a garden next year.


----------

